# Weird firemouth mating behavior?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

One keeps kissing the other one.
They're two firemouths in a 30gallon tank with a few decorations, plants and hiding areas. The confirmed male has been chasing the (un)confirmed female-- darting after her every now and then, and sometimes nipping her sides or her anal area. At first I was worried he was hurting her, or that he was being territorial because the other might have been a male  But then I noticed that he was never nipping at her fins or leaving marks when he nipped at her sides. Then I watched him up close and he literally kissed her side and her fins, and then darted back and watched. 
I'm hoping this is some sort of courting behavior, although I've never heard of it before now. Unless he's maybe just kinda nibbling her slime coat? Or he is leaving a mark and I'm just not seeing it yet?


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I put some more javamoss in there. Anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are substrate-spawners, so some slate, a flower pot or other pseudo-cave would be good. If the male is significantly bigger than the female, a hideout with a female-sized hole would give her a safe retreat.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Cheers, thanks!


----------

